# New Floor Covering



## teachingtrudy (Mar 13, 2003)

Getting ready to change the floor covering in my recently required 1983 Xplorer 320. The floor received water damage in the front area from a poorly replaced windshield. Due to our allergy problems (mold) the carpet has to go. The couple of installers who agreed to do it want about $900 for labor alone. Does anyone have any suggestions for my husband and me on tackling this project. We're thinking we will replace the carpet in the area where the seats are to help insulate the engine noise but will use some other floor covering (possibly wood strips) on the rest.

We would appreciate any advice from any of the rest of you on this.


----------



## Will Daniels (Mar 14, 2003)

New Floor Covering

Hi,Trudy: Dont have a current catalog handy,but I seem to remember seeing carpeting and floor mats for vans in the J.C.Whitney catalog. Check it out. Will.


----------



## Will Daniels (Mar 14, 2003)

New Floor Covering

Hi,Trudy: Dont have a current catalog handy,but I seem to remember seeing carpeting and floor mats for vans in the J.C.Whitney catalog. Check it out. Will.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 14, 2003)

New Floor Covering

Hi Trudy, I'am with Will on this one. :approve:  The front carpet should be availible from Whitney are similar places and for 900 bucks I would go to my local hardware store and buy the type flooring I wanted and do the installation myself.   A carpet should not run over 175$ and materials for the rest should not run much more than this.  Even allowing for a few mistakes here and there you should still be way ahead. Course I like to do all my own work so, if it's done wrong I can't complain   Kind of nice to make excuses for yourself!!   WOOPS, forgot about the wife saying "I told you so" :laugh:


----------



## teachingtrudy (Mar 17, 2003)

New Floor Covering

Thanks for the help, guys. When we stripped the carpet, we discoved a soacking wet, half-rotten floor under the passenger seat. Thank goodness my dear hubby is handy. We tore the old wood out and will let it dry out some before proceeding. Any other hints you two could give would be great.

Also, do you think that the new wood strips used for floors would work or is there too much movement in chasis for that?


----------

